# hot ears and head



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Our 3.5 year old black cat (male) has, at certain times of the day,
very hot ears and head. He is a goofy, energetic little guy, so its hard to tell
when he's acting 'weird'
His health seems good otherwise, energy o.k., eating/drinking o.k., stool o.k., just this heat that seems to indicate a low grade fever. He is indoor cat. We will take to vet for blood test probably, but I know they will more than likely say"probably gingivitis' and just give us Clavimox. (His teeth/gums are in good shape.)

I am wondering who out there has ideas on these symptoms, and any possible supplements/herbals that could be worth looking into?

:roll:


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Perhaps I should add that he has also been overly
affectionate, insisting on being held and rubbing
his head on me much more than normal.

His whole behaviour is somewhat hyperactive, but he's
always had plenty of energy.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Since no one has replied, I thought that I would.  

I notice that my cats ears feel hot occasionally...but I figured that they were just warm not feverish. But, it can't hurt to check into it.

I also have a weird cat. I've been trying to decide lately if he is feeling okay myself and it is hard. His normal behavior is abnormal. He's more into me than into food so...it's hard for me to tell if he's eating less or missing me (if I'm not home alot, when I am he sticks to me like glue and won't go to eat).

Sometimes he wants to play with toy A and sometimes he could care less. So...I start thinking he's lethargic. But then he gets really excited about toy B and I think...maybe he's just bored with toy A. And on and on...

Just thought I'd let you know that I sympathize with weird cat owners...wait, that didn't come out right.  I mean owners of weird cats.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I meant to add that if my worry goes on long enough. I eventually bring him in to the vet. So if you're worried. I'd definately go.

My other cat is SO nice. Kitty's under the bed? Then Kitty feels sick. Done.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I notice sometimes that my cats ears are warmer than other times, too. But if he's still out and about, and not being depressed hiding somewhere, then I don't worry too much. It seems like they get warmer certain times of the day. Maybe it's a symptom of how they regulate there own body temperature accordingly to heat/cold of the day. 

I don't know, but I do know when my cat has a fever cause I can really feel the heat all around his ears and head. Plus, he just doesn't act right and I can tell by the way he looks. 

But, I Know my guy pretty well...after 16 years.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maybe he's just been sitting in the sun :lol:


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies- I suppose I was just hoping that
these symptoms (hot head and ears, overly affectionate)
sounded familiar to someone.

I do have to mention we lost our very special calico girl Lily
just 3 weeks back, and Im sure some grief is involved-not to
mention some cat-ghost-possesion (dont ask) with the affection thing,
but the warm head still worries us.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. I would be extra cautious, too, if I'd just lost a friend. That's quite understandable. 

If the warmnest around the head continues, it wouldn't be a bad idea to have it checked out.

Sometimes a cat under stress can raise there body temperature a degree or so. But usually that has to be pretty severe stress. 

They are all quite unique, though. What's severe for one might not be for another and visa versa


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

My girl Gizmo's head sometimes feels very warm, as do her feet. I don't think that this is abnormal; human body temperature also varies throughout the day. If the cat seems ill or the temperature is blazing hot, maybe you might take him to the vet.
I am sorry to hear of the loss of your pet. It is natural to worry about the other cat at this time, but the problem probably isn't one.


----------



## BTP (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks again for the replies and condolances-
Lily was indeed a very special girl, and left us way too soon-
- and our other two
cats are now adopting her habits and mannerisms-
maybe they hurt or are trying to make us feel better,
probably both.


----------

